# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Invertebrados > Estrelas >  Ophidiaster ophidianus

## Julio Macieira

_


Ophidiaster ophidianus_

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Família: Ophidiasteridae
Alimentação: herbívora e detritos
Tamanho máximo aproximado: 20 cm
Côr: vermelho-púrpura
Aquário recomendado (mínimo): necessita de pouco espaço
Dificuldade de manutenção: (1 fácil a 5 muito difícil): 3
Reef-safe: (1-sim / 2-não / 3-com cuidado;depende muito do indivíduo): 1
Agressividade intra-família: (1-manter isolado / 2-casal / 3-grupo / 4-com cuidado): 4
Agressividade intra-espécie:
(1-manter isolado / 2-casal / 3-grupo / 4-com cuidado): 4

----------


## Filipe Pacheco



----------

